# Salomon assassin vs PRO vs the greats



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah you don't want the Assassin Pro, that thing is burly. Back country jump board or just straight twin charger. 

Are you looking at 2019 boards? The wider waist and midbite they've added to the Greats should make it a step above the Assassin for edge hold and carving. They've also changed the core and reduced the amount of rocker in the tips, so at a guess the Greats would be less playful and powder friendly than the Assassin.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Yeah you don't want the Assassin Pro, that thing is burly. Back country jump board or just straight twin charger.
> 
> Are you looking at 2019 boards? The wider waist and midbite they've added to the Greats should make it a step above the Assassin for edge hold and carving. They've also changed the core and reduced the amount of rocker in the tips, so at a guess the Greats would be less playful and powder friendly than the Assassin.


Thanks, good to know - i suspected it would be a bit too stiff. 

Yeah just going to get whichever i like best not too bothered about which season. Although price wise it looks like the greats is quite a lot more expensive than the assassin. 

I can get this years greats at 40% off but sounds like you're talking about next seasons?
This seasons, my local store has the 154 but i'm worried it's slightly too narrow in that size.

thanks


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks, good to know - i suspected it would be a bit too stiff.
> 
> Yeah just going to get whichever i like best not too bothered about which season. Although price wise it looks like the greats is quite a lot more expensive than the assassin.
> 
> ...


You’ll be fine I ride a Greats 154 US 10.5


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> You’ll be fine I ride a Greats 154 US 10.5


Oh nice, how do you find it?
doesn't have the mid bite that next years will but can get it cheaper and in that glorious crazy pink.

How do you rate the flex?
probs toss up between that and the assassin (next years)
thanks


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Oh nice, how do you find it?
> doesn't have the mid bite that next years will but can get it cheaper and in that glorious crazy pink.
> 
> How do you rate the flex?
> ...


I ride an older model (new shape like the pink one your looking at) but it doesn’t have the carbon stringer on the heel side and I believe the side cut radius is just a tad bigger. Basically it’s the same board. 

Its a really fun board and well built I’ve had it for two full seasons riding it everyday, all mountain freestyle and some messing around in the park. Not hitting any rails, just jumps and boxes. 

The flex allows me to easily bomb around without destroying my knees or getting bucked, carve hard without skidding out and butter around at slow or fast speeds. I’m over in Europe and tend to ride and mess around on blue runs. Riding fast on really steep terrain would be more enjoyable on a stiffer board or maybe the 156 (for me being heavier) but it is still more than doable if you have too. 

Greats does well in powder, I’ve taken it out in 20” or more and been fine. I have a Jones mind expander and actually came back in swapped it for the Greats last season. When I took the ME in some really heavy wet chopped up fresh snow I hated it. I guess the camber on the Greats made it an easier ride. 

I’m going to get another one next season.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> I ride an older model (new shape like the pink one your looking at) but it doesn’t have the carbon stringer on the heel side and I believe the side cut radius is just a tad bigger. Basically it’s the same board.
> 
> Its a really fun board and well built I’ve had it for two full seasons riding it everyday, all mountain freestyle and some messing around in the park. Not hitting any rails, just jumps and boxes.
> 
> ...


Nice. You ever ridden the assassin?
Mind masking your weight on the 154?

Sounds like a sweet board. 

I can get the 154 2018 model for a decent discount - if i go salomon assassin i'd be waiting for the 2019 model as that looks amazing and has a few updates. Starts cheaper than the YES in any case.

Thanks


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Nice. You ever ridden the assassin?
> Mind masking your weight on the 154?
> 
> Sounds like a sweet board.
> ...


Never ridden an assassin, I know its more powder focused so will be better than the Greats in that regard. 

I’ve put some weight on and i’m around 175lb with all my gear on.


----------



## Jibsaw79 (May 24, 2018)

I have ridden the 2017/18 Salomon Villain (softer Assassin) and my 2017/18 Yes Standard with midbite. Both are a lot of fun to ride, very versatile and very similar to your selection of boards

Midbite: carving sometimes feels as if the nose radius carves on another line as the tail radius or they engage not the same time because of the interruption of the edge between the bindings. The edge steps out about 5mm where the midbite transforms into the tip edge and on harder snow you can really feel and hear the edge dig in like a big burr in the edge. It grips near the bindings. I like Griptech and Magtek better.

Salomon: Someone in another forum had a new Salomon Craft and the topsheet cracked under the edge of his Cartel binding after just 1 day. The shop gave him another Salomon board Huck Knife and the topsheet also cracked at the same position after 1 day of riding so the shop took back both Salomon boards. 
Is it allowed to link to a german snowboard forum to show pictures? I tested the Villain with my Cartels and I haven't seen any cracks after 2 hours of riding. So it might be a coincidence.

What about the Capita Springbreak or a Rossignol Jibsaw?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jibsaw79 said:


> Salomon: Someone in another forum had a new Salomon Craft and the topsheet cracked under the edge of his Cartel binding after just 1 day. The shop gave him another Salomon board Huck Knife and the topsheet also cracked at the same position after 1 day of riding so the shop took back both Salomon boards.
> Is it allowed to link to a german snowboard forum to show pictures? I tested the Villain with my Cartels and I haven't seen any cracks after 2 hours of riding. So it might be a coincidence.


It happens. None of my personal Salomons had the issue, but one of our Rental Super 8's did. It's entirely cosmetic, we kept renting it all season, must have gone out at least 25+ days after the crack and it never worsened.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I own both the Assassin and the Greats. Both 2017 models. Assassin does better in powder. It has a big nose which helps in pow. The Great is better on harder snow. Not that Great is bad in pow but the Assassin is little better.

Go watch some vid of Austen Sweetin. He rides the 152cm Greats and he rides it everywhere. From park to big mountain lines. It's amazing how he rides big gnarly lines on that small twin board in Depth Perception.

You can tell by the color (light blue) of the board, it's the 2018 152cm Greats on the vid.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> I own both the Assassin and the Greats. Both 2017 models. Assassin does better in powder. It has a big nose which helps in pow. The Great is better on harder snow. Not that Great is bad in pow but the Assassin is little better.
> 
> Go watch some vid of Austen Sweetin. He rides the 152cm Greats and he rides it everywhere. From park to big mountain lines. It's amazing how he rides big gnarly lines on that small twin board in Depth Perception.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I can get the 2017 (2016-17) model assassin which has sick graphics for less than half price. Do you think enough has been changed for 2019 to justify waiting and spending the extra?
I don't like the idea of buying a new "old" board - 3 seasons out of date by the time i ride it, but being sensible - will anything have even changed?
It goes to a directional twin which i like - but unsure if i'd even notice when riding if still a twin.

I am tempted by the greats 154 still. 
Worth noting that i think austen is a pretty small guy, looks light. 152 too small for most.

Any room in a small quiver for both boards? Or very similar?

Thanks


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I always think that if you like what you read and like what you hear about a board then you should buy THAT board; ie, last years board. Just because next years model has had something changed doesn't mean that it's going to be an improvement from your point of view.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can get the 2017 (2016-17) model assassin which has sick graphics for less than half price. Do you think enough has been changed for 2019 to justify waiting and spending the extra?
> I don't like the idea of buying a new "old" board - 3 seasons out of date by the time i ride it, but being sensible - will anything have even changed?
> ...


The 2019 Assassin is no longer a true twin but a directional twin. I think they may have made few more minor changes but not 100% sure on that. So if it's important for the board to be a true twin, I'd get the 2018 or earlier.

I have both but they do overlap.


----------

